# tromper Boot Camp en modifiant fichier info.plist



## melaniefu (11 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour J'essai depuis une semaine d'installer windows 8.1 sur mon iMac de 2010 version high sierra mais comme j'ai un graveur intégré qui est HS j'ai cherché comment procéder pour faire croire à Boot Camp que mon model n'avait pas de graveur pour pouvoir utiliser la clé usb en modifiant les lignes dans info.plist comme expliqué sur divers sites .
Donc j'ai tout bien fait, téléchargé via Microsoft le fichier isoler malgré tout j'ai toujours le même problème en redémarrant " No bootable device --insert boot distend press key" ..
Comment dois je procéder car avant que je réinstaller mon os j'avais pu créer il y a 2 ans une partition windows sans aucun problème avec Boot Camp
Je vous remercie ...


----------

